# First Wax of my Baby with Klasse



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Just put Klasse AIO and SG on the car... one coat, and did the interior with Autopia's Matte Effect Interior Kit (Einszett Lederpflege, Tiefenpfleger, Gummipflege) and used 303 on the moldings, windows, tires and rear lights.

I'm really impressed with Klasse and with only one coat of SG, the paint looks deeper and richer.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Klasse makes great products. :thumbup: 

Do you have a link to the "Matte Effect Interior Kit" on Autopia's website?


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> Klasse makes great products. :thumbup:
> 
> Do you have a link to the "Matte Effect Interior Kit" on Autopia's website?


here you go...

http://www.autopia-carcare.com/kit-mateff.html


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

I also tried AIO and SG for the first time a few weeks ago and probably went a bit overboard, but the car (white) looks great. We'll see if all the durability claims hold up, but so far I'm also very impressed. :thumbup:

I first washed the car with the Sonus wash product and added an oz of AIO into the wash water. _(Read about that somewhere and preferred it to the idea of using Dawn to help remove any residual wax.)_ Then AIOx2 to make sure I covered every inch of the car. Then SGx3.

I put the first coat of SG on right away, the second coat on 24 hour later, and the 3rd a week later. I had read that the third coat of SG is the charm and I'd have to agree. I needed sunglasses to look at the car after the third . . . . at night! OK, not really  but there was a visible improvement and several friends have commented already.

An interesting observation after driving in the rain twice now . . . . the car was virtually dry 5 minutes after pulling into the garage except for a few specs of water here and there. I've never experienced that with any wax. Wax beads, but it is almost as if SG prohibits water from clinging to the paint surface at all. ????


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

1Dreamer said:


> I also tried AIO and SG for the first time a few weeks ago and probably went a bit overboard, but the car (white) looks great. We'll see if all the durability claims hold up, but so far I'm also very impressed. :thumbup:
> 
> I first washed the car with the Sonus wash product and added an oz of AIO into the wash water. _(Read about that somewhere and preferred it to the idea of using Dawn to help remove any residual wax.)_ Then AIOx2 to make sure I covered every inch of the car. Then SGx3.
> 
> ...


i think i'm going to put on another coat of sg tomorrow.


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

1Dreamer said:


> I also tried AIO and SG for the first time a few weeks ago and probably went a bit overboard, but the car (white) looks great. ...


I have been using AIO and SG for about 8 months and am impressed with the shine it produces on white paint. I used to apply Sonus Acrylic Spritz after washing the car, but now use Sonus Acrylic Glanz for added protection.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

mscoins said:


> I have been using AIO and SG for about 8 months and am impressed with the shine it produces on white paint. I used to apply Sonus Acrylic Spritz after washing the car, but now use Sonus Acrylic Glanz for added protection.


Yes, I'd never heard of Klasse until I did some research trying to find info on any secrets detailers had for what worked best on white/light paint and also hopefully lasted a long time. Ended up to be the same product. After reading that the Sonus products were compatible and acted as "boosters" to make the SG protection last even longer, I also ordered the Sonus Spritz, Glanz and wash product.

I haven't used the Spritz because if I have time to QD the whole car, I usually have time to do a quick wash. The Glanz seems to work well though. :thumbup: I'm going to try to use it after every few washes and see how long I can make the protection/shine last. I've seen some people say it should last a year this way, although I don't intend to go that long.

BTW, I've also seen some people say that mixing 1 oz of SG with 4 oz of water in a spray bottle works the same as the Glanz, so I plan on testing that out after I'm out of Glanz.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Thought I would post this vs. starting another thread (how novel  ).

Anyway, would like to get opinons on whether Klasse AIO would be a good option for me:

- Car is SG
- I'd don't have load of time available to detail the car
- Will be applying by hand/no PC ROB
- Would like something that can do the job in one go -- In the past I've used cleaner wax (P21S) applied by hand, as well as a clay bar w/ lubricant -- car's looked great but I don't really have the time to do this as I said these days.

Can I use the Klasse AIO pretty much as a straight wax? I'd obviously start with a clean, washed car. I also have to get off a few stuck on bugs/residue we get from driving round here at night/near lakes etc so would prefer a wax that I can use to get this stuff off in one go.

?


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

wingspan said:


> Thought I would post this vs. starting another thread (how novel  ).
> 
> Anyway, would like to get opinons on whether Klasse AIO would be a good option for me:
> 
> ...


klasse aio is a wax and then you add the sg to seal it. great for getting the schmutz off.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Klasse AIO is a cleaner/acrylic wax. So it is a mild cleaner and a mild wax. It is good for regular upkeep.

It is the only thing I use. I think anything else is overkill - especially multiple coats of it. AIO is very easy to apply, and doesn't stain. You can even put it on a wet car, right after a wash. When done, you can just rewash the car to remove the excess.


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

So say I AIO the car. Then SG it. Then next month I want to re AIO the car. With the AIO remove the SG?
Thanks,
David


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

AIO is a cleaner wax. So basically, it will remove whatever is there and put a thin coat of acrylic. If you want to do regular upkeep like that, just skip the SG.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

SG makes a huge difference in the look; the more coats the merrier. If anyone thinks that SG is a pain to apply, then they're using way too much of it. It takes VERY little and it's very easy and quick to apply.

I have a SG car that looks killer with AIO and 3 coats of SG. I did it in February, and it was still in decent shape when I redid it last month. No way would I be happy with the look of just AIO alone, but YMMV.










Alex


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

So how do you apply SG? Dry car and a Buff towel? Or do you use a PC?
David


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

dsheli said:


> So how do you apply SG? Dry car and a Buff towel? Or do you use a PC?
> David


By hand.

Alex


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

rumratt said:


> Some folks say it's hard to remove, but I never understood that either. :dunno: I don't think it's that bad. :dunno:
> 
> However, what is a PITA is that you're supposed to wait at least 12 hours between coats to let it "cure". Otherwise the layering won't be as effective or something.
> 
> This essentially means I need to keep the car in the garage for the whole weekend when I do a treatment.


I did one coat on a saturday evening, the second coat the next morning and the third coat the following a weekend (washing it before I did the 3rd coat). Each coat might take me 30 - 45 minutes to do, max. IMHO, the look and durability are worth the minor hassle.

Alex


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex, does it leave whiter residue on plastic trim ?

Great shine there !


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Alex, does it leave whiter residue on plastic trim ?
> 
> Great shine there !


Thanks Alex. Actually, I don't know if it does or doesn't. Someone had once posted a tip on autopia to immediately hit any trim with a rag with a little Sonus Spritz on it, if you mistakenly got any SG on it. Works like a charm, I can quickly apply my SG without worrying about being too anal about not touching trim, and all my plastic and rubber still looks new.

Alex


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

That's really pretty! Wish I had time to do the same thing. Usually the people at the car wash wax my car. And rarely do it well...


----------

